
Guestworkers in the high-skill U.S. labor market (2013) - frostmatthew
http://www.epi.org/publication/bp359-guestworkers-high-skill-labor-market-analysis/
======
frostmatthew
Of particular relevance for those suggesting a talent shortage: " _In computer
and information science and in engineering, U.S. colleges graduate 50 percent
more students than are hired into those fields each year; of the computer
science graduates not entering the IT workforce, 32 percent say it is because
IT jobs are unavailable, and 53 percent say they found better job
opportunities outside of IT occupations._ "

~~~
pen2l
Until I see Apple, Facebook, $next_young_hot_startup coming to the career fair
at our local midwest college looking for candidates, I will choose to believe
founders and VCs are flat-out lying just so they can rake in the money with
cheap labor.

I'm actually serious. Some of the fellows I got to know years ago at my school
(that pretty much no-one has heard of) were some of the smartest folks I ever
met. But no Apple and no Facebook ever came to visit that school or post job
ads in our internal jobs listing pages. I saw _zero_ effort companies trying
to get these students, none, zilch. Absolutely nada. I find the whole thing
shameless really.

~~~
marcell
I don't know about Apple or Facebook, but at Google, on-campus recruiting is
limited by employees. Employees can volunteer to go to a career fair at a
university, which is typically their alma mater. If no one volunteers to go to
a particular midwest (or any) college, then Google won't have a presence
there.

~~~
waterlesscloud
If they were serious about being hindered by a lack of talent, they'd put some
effort into finding it where ever it may be. They wouldn't depend on
volunteers in the company, they'd assign people to it.

------
IndianAstronaut
Keep in mind the EPI is a biased source like the Heritage foundation or Cato
Institute.

